# Topics > Books >  "Augmented Mind: AI, Humans and the Superhuman Revolution", Alex Bates, 2018

## Airicist

"Augmented Mind: AI, Humans and the Superhuman Revolution"

Alex Bates
October 2, 2018

augmentedmind.com

linkedin.com/company/augmented-mind

----------

